# HILLINGTON MEET No. 2



## Alan W

Iain S has asked me to start the ball rolling for another detailing meet at his Audio Advice premises in Hillington. 

The provisional date for this is Saturday 6th September from 1pm to 6pm.

The format for the afternoon is open to suggestion, so get suggesting!

Dave KG is hoping to attend and may even be persuaded to judge a small show and shine competition if there are enough entrants to make it worthwhile.

I'll start the list of attendess and we'll take it from there.

Alan W

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)


----------



## swordjo

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)


----------



## Grizzle

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio

List fixed !

The AS rep was a good idea last time . So maybe same again or Dave could come along and sell some CG stuff....just a thought.


----------



## Silva1

Someone fix the list :thumb:

Yeah the AS rep was a good idea, now its just a meet without having to fork out money buying loads of stuff


----------



## Alan W

Glasgow_Gio said:


> The AS rep was a good idea last time . So maybe same again or Dave could come along and sell some CG stuff....just a thought.


We'll try and get David G and some CG products along. :thumb:

Not sure who organised the AutoSmart rep the last time but if there's sufficient demand I'm sure he'd be pleased at the opportunity to sell some more AS products. 

Alan W


----------



## OrangePeel

Sure it was Fraz1975 who organised the Autosmart dude the last time...


----------



## OrangePeel

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio
7. OrangePeel


----------



## Dave KG

I'm at the Nottingham meet on Sunday 7th September folks, but will do my very best to attend this one as well - but I may well need to leave earlier than 6pm as I will likely do Nottingham in a day: so leaving Dundee around 2am for a 7 hour drive, and returning home the same night so will need a good night's sleep on the Saturday night. Will be in attendance at this meet too though


----------



## swordjo

Good man Dave, i'll bring you some biscuits


----------



## Silva1

And some tonic


----------



## swordjo

Silva1 said:


> And some tonic


If your needing a lift over give me a shout.


----------



## Silva1

swordjo said:


> If your needing a lift over give me a shout.


:thumb: Ill speak to my brother and ask if he's going to bother going to this one
I think he has using up, too busy with his lady friend :lol:


----------



## Alan W

Dave KG said:


> I'm at the Nottingham meet on Sunday 7th September folks, but will do my very best to attend this one as well - but I may well need to leave earlier than 6pm as I will likely do Nottingham in a day: so leaving Dundee around 2am for a 7 hour drive, and returning home the same night so will need a good night's sleep on the Saturday night. Will be in attendance at this meet too though


Great news Dave even if you're only there part time! :thumb: I'm sure we can arrange a pass out for you! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Audio Advice

*Dave G*

Dave G will hopefully be there too - just waiting for him to confirm :thumb:


----------



## JJ_

Damn im on holiday on the 6th. Make sure you guys get some pics


----------



## Grumpybob

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio
7. OrangePeel
8. Grumpybob


----------



## bluebro

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio
7. OrangePeel
8. Grumpybob 
9. Bluebro

Hopefully i'll remember my dates this time around! :wall:


----------



## Silva1

Surely there must be more than that


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Am sure Dougie will be along as well.

Talking of dougie, haven't seen him on here in a while. ( and am after some more MF's from costco as well! )

Take it he's still busy searching for a new motor?


----------



## BestGear

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio
7. OrangePeel
8. Grumpybob 
9. Bluebro
10. Bestgear (David)


Guys - could we not do a 10:00 start as before...? a breakfast from the barby sounds like a top idea....

David


----------



## pologti

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio
7. OrangePeel
8. Grumpybob 
9. Bluebro
10. Bestgear (David)
11. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend


----------



## Silva1

May be pushed a bit for time as am working that day, Though hope I can make it


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Bestgear - the start date has been set by Iain S who is the owner of the unit we will be having the meet in.


----------



## Silva1

Anyone up for demos ?


----------



## Audio Advice

*Start times*



Glasgow_Gio said:


> Bestgear - the start date has been set by Iain S who is the owner of the unit we will be having the meet in.


Hello guys - the shop is open from 9am until 1pm so cannot use workshop before that time, hence the 1pm start time :thumb:


----------



## Audio Advice

*David confirmed*

Ok - David from Car Wash N Wax will attend, so anyone looking to top up on any CG products add any items of interest after your name etc;

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio
7. OrangePeel
8. Grumpybob 
9. Bluebro
10. Bestgear (David)
11. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
12. David - Car Wash and Wax


----------



## Silva1

Iain S said:


> Ok - David from Car Wash N Wax will attend, so anyone looking to top up on any CG products add any items of interest after your name etc;


:thumb:

Am there


----------



## Silva1

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio
7. OrangePeel
8. Grumpybob 
9. Bluebro
10. Bestgear (David)
11. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
12. David G - Car Wash n Wax
13. Silva1


----------



## swordjo

Silva1 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Am there


Thats the other 12 dropping out then! :lol:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Will Dave (CWnW) be bringing along stuff to buy or do you have to email him for him to bring only whats requested?


----------



## Silva1

swordjo said:


> Thats the other 12 dropping out then! :lol:


Oi


----------



## ron burgundy

can someone add me to the list please?


----------



## Silva1

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio
7. OrangePeel
8. Grumpybob 
9. Bluebro
10. Bestgear (David)
11. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
12. David G - Car Wash n Wax
13. Silva1
14. Ron Burgundy

Done


----------



## ron burgundy

thank you.


----------



## keevins

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio
7. OrangePeel
8. Grumpybob 
9. Bluebro
10. Bestgear (David)
11. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
12. David G - Car Wash n Wax
13. Silva1
14. Ron Burgundy
15.Keevins

I'm new to the world of detailing,so hopefully you can do some demo's! Will be good to meet a few of you.Any one who wish's to detail my Arden Blue Astra Gsi please pm me,just got the car and it needs a tidy up.


----------



## BestGear

Iain S said:


> Hello guys - the shop is open from 9am until 1pm so cannot use workshop before that time, hence the 1pm start time :thumb:


Hi Iain

No problems...was forgetting it will be a sat not sunday as before....

David


----------



## Silva1

keevins said:


> I'm new to the world of detailing,so hopefully you can do some demo's! Will be good to meet a few of you.Any one who wish's to detail my Arden Blue Astra Gsi please pm me,just got the car and it needs a tidy up.


Possible demo car ??


----------



## zogzog60

Yeah, finally a meet I can make!

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio
7. OrangePeel
8. Grumpybob 
9. Bluebro
10. Bestgear (David)
11. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
12. David G - Car Wash n Wax
13. Silva1
14. Ron Burgundy
15.Keevins
16.Zogzog60


----------



## Audio Advice

*Dave*



Glasgow_Gio said:


> Will Dave (CWnW) be bringing along stuff to buy or do you have to email him for him to bring only whats requested?


Gio

David will be bringing some stock but I would suggest you PM him if you're after anything specific 
:thumb:


----------



## keevins

Yeah im up for that!!!!!!!!!! Car's probably never been detailed before so would probably work well using it as we would probably notice a bigger diffrence in it over one that has been detailed in the past! like i said would be more than happy to let you guys use it as a demo car,means if there is a demo i can learn a bit!!!

So whoever is organising this meet,please please do a demo and use my car!


----------



## Silva1

:lol:

Depends if anyone can be bothered doing a demo since david is bringing some goodies up


----------



## astra-bertone

i really wanna come but will be in london


----------



## Dave KG

Silva1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Depends if anyone can be bothered doing a demo since david is bringing some goodies up


Sure I can squeeze a demo in here and there... :thumb:


----------



## Silva1

Dave KG said:


> Sure I can squeeze a demo in here and there... :thumb:


 Any differnet machines I could try out. We should get Alan to bring his mini machine polisher :thumb:


----------



## illeagalhunter

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio
7. OrangePeel
8. Grumpybob 
9. Bluebro
10. Bestgear (David)
11. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
12. David G - Car Wash n Wax
13. Silva1
14. Ron Burgundy
15.Keevins
16.Zogzog60
17. illeagalhunter


----------



## Will-S

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio
7. OrangePeel
8. Grumpybob 
9. Bluebro
10. Bestgear (David)
11. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
12. David G - Car Wash n Wax
13. Silva1
14. Ron Burgundy
15.Keevins
16.Zogzog60
17. illeagalhunter
18. TheProtector (Will)


----------



## BestGear

Hi Guys

If you want to add your real name next to your "handle" then I will try and get some labels printed so we all know who we are...

Thoughts?

David


----------



## Alan W

BestGear said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> If you want to add your real name next to your "handle" then I will try and get some labels printed so we all know who we are...
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> David


Good idea David and one that's more common at meets down south! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG

Dave KG - Dave :thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Glasgow_Gio - Gary


----------



## kev999

oh go on then put my name down,Kev999,work permitting.


----------



## swordjo

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio
7. OrangePeel
8. Grumpybob
9. Bluebro
10. Bestgear (David)
11. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
12. David G - Car Wash n Wax
13. Silva1
14. Ron Burgundy
15.Keevins
16.Zogzog60
17. illeagalhunter
18. TheProtector (Will)
19.Glasgow_Gio (Gary)
20.Kev999

sorted :thumb:


----------



## Silva1

Silva1 - Ed


----------



## zogzog60

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio
7. OrangePeel
8. Grumpybob
9. Bluebro
10. Bestgear (David)
11. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
12. David G - Car Wash n Wax
13. Silva1
14. Ron Burgundy
15.Keevins
16.Zogzog60 (Jamie)
17. illeagalhunter
18. TheProtector (Will)
19.Glasgow_Gio (Gary)
20.Kev999


----------



## M4D YN

scott. (possibly)


----------



## keevins

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio
7. OrangePeel
8. Grumpybob
9. Bluebro
10. Bestgear (David)
11. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
12. David G - Car Wash n Wax
13. Silva1
14. Ron Burgundy
15.Keevins( stephen )
16.Zogzog60
17. illeagalhunter
18. TheProtector (Will)
19.Glasgow_Gio (Gary)
20.Kev999

Hows things anyway guys,i need cheering up,im stuck in israel just now working,never thought i would say it but i think i miss rain.lol whats been happening? Any update on the demo car (i.e my car) lol


----------



## OrangePeel

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio
7. OrangePeel (Neil)
8. Grumpybob
9. Bluebro
10. Bestgear (David)
11. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
12. David G - Car Wash n Wax
13. Silva1
14. Ron Burgundy
15.Keevins( stephen )
16.Zogzog60
17. illeagalhunter
18. TheProtector (Will)
19.Glasgow_Gio (Gary)
20.Kev999


----------



## Silva1

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio
7. OrangePeel (Neil)
8. Grumpybob
9. Bluebro
10. Bestgear (David)
11. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
12. David G - CarWash'n'Wax
13. Silva1 - (Ed)
14. Ron Burgundy
15. Keevins (Stephen)
16. Zogzog60
17. illeagalhunter
18. TheProtector (Will)
19. Glasgow_Gio (Gary)
20. Kev999

Dont know if someone is bringing a car along for demos but we will soon find out


----------



## jimex01

Send a message via MSN to Silva1

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio
7. OrangePeel (Neil)
8. Grumpybob
9. Bluebro
10. Bestgear (David)
11. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
12. David G - CarWash'n'Wax
13. Silva1 - (Ed)
14. Ron Burgundy
15. Keevins (Stephen)
16. Zogzog60
17. illeagalhunter
18. TheProtector (Will)
19. Glasgow_Gio (Gary)
20. Kev999
21. Jimex01 (work permitting )


----------



## M4D YN

jimex01 said:


> Send a message via MSN to Silva1
> 
> 1. Iain S
> 2. Alan W
> 3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
> 4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
> 5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
> 6. Glasgow_Gio
> 7. OrangePeel (Neil)
> 8. Grumpybob
> 9. Bluebro
> 10. Bestgear (David)
> 11. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
> 12. David G - CarWash'n'Wax
> 13. Silva1 - (Ed)
> 14. Ron Burgundy
> 15. Keevins (Stephen)
> 16. Zogzog60
> 17. illeagalhunter
> 18. TheProtector (Will)
> 19. Glasgow_Gio (Gary)
> 20. Kev999
> 21. Jimex01 (work permitting )


22.scott. (depends on work,hopefully)


----------



## keevins

SILVA1,thats what im saying im willing to let my car be used as the demo car.Really hope someone is willing to demos as i want tips on how to machine polish


----------



## Silva1

keevins said:


> SILVA1,thats what im saying im willing to let my car be used as the demo car.Really hope someone is willing to demos as i want tips on how to machine polish


Am happy enough to help I just dont want to jump on the ball and say that your car will be 'the demo' car if someone has already got a demo car for us on the day

Plus Dave KG will be your man for demos


----------



## keevins

ahh no problem silva1,im new around here as you may know so i dont know how things work.lol


----------



## Silva1

Well am sure if no one replys by the end of the month ,then your car will probably be first on the list


----------



## Silva1

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio
7. OrangePeel (Neil)
8. Grumpybob
9. Bluebro
10. Bestgear (David)
11. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
12. David G - CarWash'n'Wax
13. Silva1 - (Ed)
14. Ron Burgundy
15. Keevins (Stephen)
16. Zogzog60
17. illeagalhunter
18. TheProtector (Will)
19. Glasgow_Gio (Gary)
20. Kev999
21. Jimex01 (work permitting )
22. scott. ( depends on work )


----------



## stevie53

need as much help as possible so stuck my name in at the bottom and barring world war 3 or a heavy friday night on the sauce I'll pop over and say hello

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio
7. OrangePeel (Neil)
8. Grumpybob
9. Bluebro
10. Bestgear (David)
11. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
12. David G - CarWash'n'Wax
13. Silva1 - (Ed)
14. Ron Burgundy
15. Keevins (Stephen)
16. Zogzog60
17. illeagalhunter
18. TheProtector (Will)
19. Glasgow_Gio (Gary)
20. Kev999
21. Jimex01 (work permitting )
22. scott. ( depends on work )
23. stevie53


----------



## Chris_4536

I would have liked to popped up for this, got the Notts meet the day after though.

Sorry 

Chris


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio (Gio)
7. OrangePeel (Neil)
8. Grumpybob
9. Bluebro
10. Bestgear (David)
11. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
12. David G - CarWash'n'Wax
13. Silva1 - (Ed)
14. Ron Burgundy
15. Keevins (Stephen)
16. Zogzog60
17. illeagalhunter
18. TheProtector (Will)
19. Kev999
20. Jimex01 (work permitting )
21. scott. ( depends on work )
22. stevie53


----------



## Silva1

Can anyone confirm if a demo car has already been choosing or donated for the day ?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

What happens to the demo car? as long as there isnt any burn through planned then my BMW 1 series could always be used to demonstrate the technique required for hard paint.



( free correction work too! )


----------



## Silva1

Glasgow_Gio said:


> What happens to the demo car? as long as there isnt any burn through planned then my BMW 1 series could always be used to demonstrate the technique required for hard paint.
> 
> ( free correction work too! )


Hint Hint :lol:
I dont think we all like to spend a whole day,every one helping to do a car imagine the process  :lol:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Silva1 said:


> Hint Hint :lol:
> I dont think we all like to spend a whole day,every one helping to do a car imagine the process  :lol:


I'll help out too! 
It's black! so you'll see results.!! haha

I think stevie had volunteered his car as a demo anyway. :detailer:


----------



## weegaz22

would i be able to come along? new to forum though


and if you want i have a daily driver civic with paint thats as rough as a badgers ar*e if you want a challenge


----------



## Silva1

Glasgow_Gio said:


> I'll help out too!
> It's black! so you'll see results.!! haha
> 
> I think stevie had volunteered his car as a demo anyway. :detailer:


Everyone can help to do who evers car 
As long as we have one for the day am fine with that



weegaz22 said:


> would i be able to come along? new to forum though
> 
> and if you want i have a daily driver civic with paint thats as rough as a badgers ar*e if you want a challenge


Yes you can come i'll stick you down on the list :thumb:

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio (Gio)
7. OrangePeel (Neil)
8. Grumpybob
9. Bluebro
10. Bestgear (David)
11. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
12. David G - CarWash'n'Wax
13. Silva1 - (Ed)
14. Ron Burgundy
15. Keevins (Stephen)
16. Zogzog60
17. illeagalhunter
18. TheProtector (Will)
19. Kev999
20. Jimex01 (work permitting )
21. scott. ( depends on work )
22. stevie53
23. weegaz22


----------



## Alan W

Just a heads-up for all those wanting to buy Chemical Guy's products from David G at the meet:

*YOU WILL NEED TO SEND DAVID A 'PM' OR EMAIL TELLING HIM WHAT PRODUCTS YOU WANT TO BUY SO HE CAN BRING THEM FOR YOU ON THE DAY*

Get your orders in now guys! 

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG

Whats the plan for the day?? Intended demos to happen, car for them to happen on??


----------



## keevins

well like i said before feel free to use mine.im new to this so need to watch you wizards at work.lol but im sure i can get stuck in too if you'll let me


----------



## Silva1

As I said everyone will be happy to get stuck into any car :lol:

'Young' Dave is your man to see if you want a go to have a go yourself

So far its either keevins or Glasgow gio car
Alan you bringing your little metabo again  funky little tool


----------



## keevins

i also ment to say there is a weird white stain on the roof looks like the previous owner aint washed the car when theres been bird **** on it


----------



## Silva1

keevins said:


> i also ment to say there is a weird white stain on the roof looks like the previous owner aint washed the car when theres been bird **** on it


Bird etching, You might be lucky if it can be polished out


----------



## Silva1

Just noticed its this Saturday coming


----------



## keevins

bloody skyrats.lol so who have it to see about try to teach me the fine art of machine polishing?


----------



## Dave KG

Depends how deep the bird etching is - my experience of bird etching is though it looks quite severe, it typically polishes out quite easily... the exception being as one would expect where the offending matter has been left on the paintwork too long - but even at this I have seen correction using compounding


----------



## The Cueball

Hi,

I would like to come along, I am travelling back from Sweden that day, but I'll try and make it!!!

(do I get in if the car is dirty????)


----------



## Silva1

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio (Gio)
7. OrangePeel (Neil)
8. Grumpybob
9. Bluebro
10. Bestgear (David)
11. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
12. David G - CarWash'n'Wax
13. Silva1 - (Ed)
14. Ron Burgundy
15. Keevins (Stephen)
16. Zogzog60
17. illeagalhunter
18. TheProtector (Will)
19. Kev999
20. Jimex01 (work permitting )
21. scott. ( depends on work )
22. stevie53
23. weegaz22
24. The cueball ( maybe  )


----------



## andyboygsi

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Swordjo (Jonathan)
5. Graham (Custom Detailers)
6. Glasgow_Gio (Gio)
7. OrangePeel (Neil)
8. Grumpybob
9. Bluebro
10. Bestgear (David)
11. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
12. David G - CarWash'n'Wax
13. Silva1 - (Ed)
14. Ron Burgundy
15. Keevins (Stephen)
16. Zogzog60
17. illeagalhunter
18. TheProtector (Will)
19. Kev999
20. Jimex01 (work permitting )
21. scott. ( depends on work )
22. stevie53
23. weegaz22
24. The cueball ( maybe ) 
25. andyboygsi - andy


----------



## CraigGSI

will try pop along as i have never been to one of the detailing meets

but you can laugh at the vectra i am driving just now as its beyond repair with regards to detailing


----------



## ghost_walker

yes i'm off work so looks like i'll be able ot make it as well


----------



## swordjo

CraigGSI said:


> will try pop along as i have never been to one of the detailing meets
> 
> but you can laugh at the vectra i am driving just now as its beyond repair with regards to detailing


Don't worry mate I've got an Alfa 146 that is well beyond repair without stripping the clearcote off and then starting from scratch!

It's a hoot to drive though!!!


----------



## Silva1

So we decided whos car is to be used on the day ??
Or both


----------



## keevins

well since nobody else is replying silva i would guess its mine thats being used? lol if so what exactly will you be demonstrating? if its machine polishing would i be better trying to clay the car first before saturday to save time? or leave it dirty n let people see a start to finish?


----------



## Silva1

keevins said:


> well since nobody else is replying silva i would guess its mine thats being used? lol if so what exactly will you be demonstrating? if its machine polishing would i be better trying to clay the car first before saturday to save time? or leave it dirty n let people see a start to finish?


I wont be demoing anything unless I have access to a machine pads and polish 
I out in paisley with a few mates before being dropped off at the unit just before 1
Therefore I wont have access to my own equipment,but am happy to help out


----------



## swordjo

Silva1 said:


> I wont be demoing anything unless I have access to a machine pads and polish
> I out in paisley with a few mates before being dropped off at the unit just before 1
> Therefore I wont have access to my own equipment,but am happy to help out


I'll bring my Makita,G220,some pads and polish for you then :lol:


----------



## Silva1

swordjo said:


> I'll bring my Makita,G220,some pads and polish for you then :lol:


Unless you want to swing by and pick up mines
Either way you wont be doing any polishing :lol:


----------



## swordjo

Aye well the [email protected] cramp has taken it's toll!


----------



## Silva1

swordjo said:


> Aye well the [email protected] cramp has taken it's toll!


Too much info :lol:

Still to try the g220 :thumb:


----------



## jamiec

Would love to make this one again but it collides with the Scotland match


----------



## Audio Advice

*G220 here*



Silva1 said:


> Too much info :lol:
> 
> Still to try the g220 :thumb:


I have my G220 here if it helps :thumb:


----------



## Audio Advice

*Scotland game*



jamiec said:


> Would love to make this one again but it collides with the Scotland match


We can have the match on in the shop if that helps - mmm, providing its on ordinary tv. Is it? :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

I may have missed this, but anyone got an address and postcode for the location??


----------



## swordjo

Dave KG said:


> I may have missed this, but anyone got an address and postcode for the location??


Audio Advice
Block 130, Unit 2
58 Nasmyth Road South
Hillington
Glasgow
G52 4RE

:thumb:


----------



## Audio Advice

*Directions etc; just give us a call*

If any of you guys need directions just give us a call on 0141 882 6699

Is fairly easy if you know the area but here's a quick guide:

Come off M8 at Hillington junction

Come past Makro and then you will come to a roundabout with a Shell petrol station at it. Go straight ahead at that roundabout.

At next roundabout (Jet Petrol Station) turn left and follow signage for Grahams Plumbers merchants. Once you get to Grahams turn next left and we are second unit on left hand side.

As said any grief etc; just give us a phone :thumb:


----------



## jamiec

Iain S said:


> We can have the match on in the shop if that helps - mmm, providing its on ordinary tv. Is it? :thumb:


Sultana Sport 1.

Next meet I'll be there but the pub wins this time :lol:


----------



## Silva1

Can anyone give me the directions walking from Hillington road


----------



## swordjo

Looks like I have to call off.. her indoors mum's birthday day out 

List changed

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Graham (Custom Detailers)
5. Glasgow_Gio (Gio)
6. OrangePeel (Neil)
7. Grumpybob
8. Bluebro
9. Bestgear (David)
10. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
11. David G - CarWash'n'Wax
12. Silva1 - (Ed)
13. Ron Burgundy
14. Keevins (Stephen)
15. Zogzog60
16. illeagalhunter
17. TheProtector (Will)
18. Kev999
19. Jimex01 (work permitting )
20. scott. ( depends on work )
21. stevie53
22. weegaz22
23. The cueball ( maybe )
24. andyboygsi - andy


----------



## Silva1

Jonathon you're soo unreliable :lol:
Hope to catch up next time :thumb:

Anyone know were the train from Hillington goes to, central station I suppose ??


----------



## keevins

either central,or paisley gilmour street


----------



## mkv

I should be there too.....I only live 5 mins away....Looking forward to it


----------



## Silva1

mkv said:


> I should be there too.....I only live 5 mins away....Looking forward to it


Well put your name down 

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Graham (Custom Detailers)
5. Glasgow_Gio (Gio)
6. OrangePeel (Neil)
7. Grumpybob
8. Bluebro
9. Bestgear (David)
10. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
11. David G - CarWash'n'Wax
12. Silva1 - (Ed)
13. Ron Burgundy
14. Keevins (Stephen)
15. Zogzog60
16. illeagalhunter
17. TheProtector (Will)
18. Kev999
19. Jimex01 (work permitting )
20. scott. ( depends on work )
21. stevie53
22. weegaz22
23. The cueball ( maybe )
24. andyboygsi - andy
25. mkv


----------



## david g

Silva1 said:


> Jonathon you're soo unreliable :lol:
> Hope to catch up next time :thumb:
> 
> Anyone know were the train from Hillington goes to, central station I suppose ??


Do u need a lift ?


----------



## Silva1

david g said:


> Do u need a lift ?


If you could that will be great mate :thumb:

Just need a lift home thats all
Can make my own way there


----------



## david g

I can take u if you want and bring u bak ?


----------



## Silva1

david g said:


> I can take u if you want and bring u bak ?


Am in Paisley in the morning,though I will be back around 11 or so but I was planning just to stay in town
But depends on what time I get back i suppose


----------



## david g

OK no bother


----------



## Br1an_g

Good timing it seems to get some tips and products...
or maybe not so good thinking about the potential impact to my bank balance..lol

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Graham (Custom Detailers)
5. Glasgow_Gio (Gio)
6. OrangePeel (Neil)
7. Grumpybob
8. Bluebro
9. Bestgear (David)
10. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
11. David G - CarWash'n'Wax
12. Silva1 - (Ed)
13. Ron Burgundy
14. Keevins (Stephen)
15. Zogzog60
16. illeagalhunter
17. TheProtector (Will)
18. Kev999
19. Jimex01 (work permitting )
20. scott. ( depends on work )
21. stevie53
22. weegaz22
23. The cueball ( maybe )
24. andyboygsi - andy
25. mkv
26. Br1an_g - Brian


----------



## Silva1

_Good timing it seems to get some tips and products...
or maybe not so good thinking about the potential impact to my bank balance..lol

_

If you want products you will need to email David G and tell him what you need .Have a look no his site www.chemicalguysuk.com or www.carwashnwax.com

See you on saturday then


----------



## JimTT

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Graham (Custom Detailers)
5. Glasgow_Gio (Gio)
6. OrangePeel (Neil)
7. Grumpybob
8. Bluebro
9. Bestgear (David)
10. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
11. David G - CarWash'n'Wax
12. Silva1 - (Ed)
13. Ron Burgundy
14. Keevins (Stephen)
15. Zogzog60
16. illeagalhunter
17. TheProtector (Will)
18. Kev999
19. Jimex01 (work permitting )
20. scott. ( depends on work )
21. stevie53
22. weegaz22
23. The cueball ( maybe )
24. andyboygsi - andy
25. mkv
26. Br1an_g - Brian
27. JimTT


----------



## Dave KG

Chaps, I've got work that has come up in the lab that will need doing asap... If I can get through it tomorrow, I will be able to make it but if not I will have to be at work on Saturday... its results that will be presented at a conference so I'm afraid I simply have to get them and analyse them. 

Sorry folks, the joys of a research PhD...


----------



## Alan W

Sorry to hear this Dave. 

However, work as hard as you can tomorrow and maybe you'll make it on Saturday.  It wouldn't be the same without you and a lot of people are counting on you for machine polishing demo's.

My fingers, and toes, are crossed that you can make it! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG

Alan W said:


> Sorry to hear this Dave.
> 
> However, work as hard as you can tomorrow and maybe you'll make it on Saturday.  It wouldn't be the same without you and a lot of people are counting on you for machine polishing demo's.
> 
> My fingers, and toes, are crossed that you can make it! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


I'm hopeful I can get through the experiment tomorrow, Alan  However, as is always the case in research, you just never know when an experiment is going to play up and the results need to be done by the end of the week... Fingers crossed...


----------



## Alan W

Dave KG said:


> I'm hopeful I can get through the experiment tomorrow, Alan  However, as is always the case in research, you just never know when an experiment is going to play up and the results need to be done by the end of the week... Fingers crossed...


Thanks Dave and good luck with everything going to plan tomorrow!

Alan W


----------



## Br1an_g

Silva1 said:


> _Good timing it seems to get some tips and products...
> or maybe not so good thinking about the potential impact to my bank balance..lol
> 
> _
> 
> If you want products you will need to email David G and tell him what you need .Have a look no his site www.chemicalguysuk.com or www.carwashnwax.com
> 
> See you on saturday then


thats cool. I was thinking more after i see whats possible at the event, i will need to invest in a kit as currently i have one bucket, a cotton mit and mer shampoo and polish.. :tumbleweed:

see you saturday :thumb:


----------



## Silva1

David did you get my pm's ?? 

Who will be doing demos dave ??
What will a meet be without you 

:lol:


----------



## Alan W

I have a few items I’m photographing to put in the For Sale section of the Forum. If anyone is interested in anything listed below then I can bring along tomorrow. Most items are new.

Autobrite HD Foam Lance, only used once (doesn’t suit my wash regime)
Einszett Vinyl Gel for trim, ½ Litre
Briliant Metal Polishing Kit including 2 Polishes, Polishing Soap, MF’s etc
Autobrite Supa Snow Foam, 5 Litres
Various Foam Pads, LC CCS, Sonus etc
Optimum Car Wax
Paradise Monster Fluffy MF's (3 Off)
CG Ultra Plush MF 3 pack
Zym0l Microwipe (MF)
The Perfect Shine WW Drying Towel (Large)

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## Audio Advice

*Meeting*

Well folks as the weather looks like being dung I have prepared the workshop so we can get in a few cars.

I have brushed out the workspace and hosed and dried the place. Looks lovely and tidy for the meet.

Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow - should be a good few hours :buffer:

Cheers


----------



## andyboygsi

Alan W said:


> I have a few items I'm photographing to put in the For Sale section of the Forum. If anyone is interested in anything listed below then I can bring along tomorrow. Most items are new.
> 
> Autobrite HD Foam Lance, only used once (doesn't suit my wash regime)
> Einszett Vinyl Gel for trim, ½ Litre
> Briliant Metal Polishing Kit including 2 Polishes, Polishing Soap, MF's etc
> Autobrite Supa Snow Foam, 5 Litres
> Various Foam Pads, LC CCS, Sonus etc
> Optimum Car Wax
> Paradise Monster Fluffy MF's (3 Off)
> CG Ultra Plush MF 3 pack
> Zym0l Microwipe (MF)
> The Perfect Shine WW Drying Towel (Large)
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan W


how mush for the lance and pads?


----------



## Alan W

Nice one Iain! :thumb:

Look forward to meeting yourself and evryone else again! 

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG

Having a dinner break from work.. :lol::lol:

Will be back in the lab tomorrow early morning as well, hopeful I will be able to make it through even if I am a touch late... dont want to be completely knackered though as have a 12 hour round trip on Sunday as well!


----------



## Alan W

Better late than not at all Dave! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## CraigGSI

silva if your getting the train you will need to jump one of the ones from paisley gilmour street station that stops at hillington east (not all do)

where is paisley will you be as i could get you as i live just up the road


----------



## SURFERROSA

Alan, keep the SSF for me please:thumb:


----------



## jimex01

Hi can anyone confirm the start time of the meet & what demos there will be ??


----------



## Alan W

SURFERROSA said:


> Alan, keep the SSF for me please:thumb:


Will do John! 

Alan W


----------



## Will-S

Don't want to seem as though I am jumping on the bandwagon here but.....

I will be bringing some stuff to sell too

500ml Final Finish Polish
CG XXX Hardwax 99.9% full
Meguiars NXT tech wax 90% full


I will be putting this on the For Sale section soon too and don't want to stand on Dave's toes, but just in case anyone was interested.


----------



## david g

Will brig a load of goodies and samples tomorrow ,hopefully can get my jeep detailed in some sort of way if there are any willing helpers lol


----------



## Alan W

david g said:


> Will brig a load of goodies and samples tomorrow ,hopefully can get my jeep detailed in some sort of way if there are any willing helpers lol


Jeep?!?! What have you been up to? :lol: Count me in as a willing helper! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Grizzle

is the Autosmart guy making an appearance ?


----------



## Silva1

CraigGSI said:


> silva if your getting the train you will need to jump one of the ones from paisley gilmour street station that stops at hillington east (not all do)
> 
> where is paisley will you be as i could get you as i live just up the road


It doesnt matter anymore I got transport :thumb:



david g said:


> Will brig a load of goodies and samples tomorrow ,hopefully can get my jeep detailed in some sort of way if there are any willing helpers lol


Count me in too 

Anyone know if theres any places to grab a bite in the area ??


----------



## BestGear

I've got an unopened Autoglym Concours Collection Gift for sale if anyone is interested... £40


----------



## chris l

the link doesnt work mate


----------



## chris l

Really gutted im going to miss this but cant make it due to work (and the grandparents 50th anaversary) would have been great to meet some of you guys and would have been nice to get some new goodies.


----------



## kennethsross

1. Iain S
2. Alan W
3. Dave KG (Hopefully)
4. Graham (Custom Detailers)
5. Glasgow_Gio (Gio)
6. OrangePeel (Neil)
7. Grumpybob
8. Bluebro
9. Bestgear (David)
10. Pologti (kenny) should be there as long there no vw show on that weekend
11. David G - CarWash'n'Wax
12. Silva1 - (Ed)
13. Ron Burgundy
14. Keevins (Stephen)
15. Zogzog60
16. illeagalhunter
17. TheProtector (Will)
18. Kev999
19. Jimex01 (work permitting )
20. scott. ( depends on work )
21. stevie53
22. weegaz22
23. The cueball ( maybe )
24. andyboygsi - andy
25. mkv
26. Br1an_g - Brian
27. JimTT
28. kennethsross (Kenneth)


----------



## andyboygsi

see you all soon


----------



## CraigGSI

Silva1 said:


> It doesnt matter anymore I got transport :thumb:
> 
> Count me in too
> 
> Anyone know if theres any places to grab a bite in the area ??


loads of burger vans and there is a sandwich shop not far

also a subway and burger king just down the road


----------



## M4D YN

am glad you told us that craigGSI :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Silva1

Who isnt 

Anyone willing to do a big tab and pop round and bring us all back food


----------



## Silva1

Not long now everyone :thumb:


----------



## bluebro

What's the weather like in Glasgow at the mo?

Dry but cloudy and breezy here in Ayrshire, hope the rain stays off.


----------



## Will-S

bluebro said:


> What's the weather like in Glasgow at the mo?
> 
> Dry but cloudy and breezy here in Ayrshire, hope the rain stays off.


Weather the same here.:thumb:


----------



## Audio Advice

*Looks rubbish*

Looks crap at minute but hopefully we will get away with it by early afternoon.

Anyhoo - better get the bus washed :thumb:


----------



## david g

Looking forward to this :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi

im in clydebank which is quite close and its pretty nice down here

its 1pm it starts isnt it?


----------



## BestGear

I'm in Edinburgh, and its chucking it down here, so that means it will be snowing at Harthill...

David


----------



## Silva1

Was in paisley earlier and its just a breeze, nothing to worry about


----------



## keevins

whats happening with demos? mine still getting used or are we using someone else's


----------



## BestGear

keevins said:


> whats happening with demos? mine still getting used or are we using someone else's


Wait and see....

if it is used as a demo, the Burger Kings are on you...:lol:


----------



## Silva1

By the looks of things we might have quite a few to do today :lol:

But agreed burger king will be on you


----------



## andyboygsi

quarter pounder with cheese for me mate


----------



## Silva1

Angus burger for me thanks  :lol:


----------



## andyboygsi

so can anyone confirm the start time


----------



## Silva1

1pm :thumb:


----------



## Silva1

You can go down a tad earlier and have a swoop around the shop
But 1pm is the starting time


----------



## andyboygsi

tis an audio place isnt it?


----------



## Silva1

correct

So bring your camera :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi

the camera is coming, i love taking the pics but by god it takes an age to upload them all


----------



## Silva1

I was I had a nice one like you do 
You feel like a right **** when everyone has fancy slr's and your standing with a budget digi cam :lol:


----------



## Silva1

Right lads, or just Andy
Am away to make my long jounery

See you all at one
I'll be wearing my DW shirt if the wind dies down


----------



## keevins

lol.just right down your burger king order, a will go get it while my car gets a good going over


----------



## pologti

sorry i couldn't make it , as i had to work today


----------



## BestGear

Thanks for a great afternoon guys, and a special THANKS goes out to Dave for his time and extensive demos.... and of course our host for the day...

An assortment of pictures from the day....


----------



## BestGear

And some more


----------



## BestGear

Yet some more....nearly done...


----------



## Dave KG

Nice one mate, cool pics


----------



## kennethsross

Thanks to all you guys! Great to put faces to some of the screen names.

Safe travel tomorrow, Dave!


----------



## Dave KG

kennethsross said:


> Thanks to all you guys! Great to put faces to some of the screen names.
> 
> Safe travel tomorrow, Dave!


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## weegaz22

as above, good to meet some of you, thanks to dave and audio advice for the day :thumb:

and cheers dave for the ptg readings on the wing of the daily driver


----------



## Alan W

Another good meet! 

Many thanks to Iain S for the premises, Dave KG for taking time out of his hectic schedule just now and David G for the CG goodies! :thumb:

A special thanks to Chris for a ride in his Z4M Coupe! That is one seriously rapid car!!!!!!!!!! :doublesho

Nice to meet some new faces as well as old and here's to the next one! 

Alan W

P.S. Have a safe journey tomorrow Dave.


----------



## andyboygsi

yea i too had a good day, will get my copious amounts of piccies up later, i had a job to goto after it so im knackered now

andy


----------



## Grizzle

Make sure you get my first ever SLR pic up Andy lol (Should be fun)


----------



## Will-S

Enjoyed today very much. As said before many thanks to Dave KG for the time and patience.

Hope to see some of you again at the next meet.

Will


----------



## ghost_walker

don't forget the dave and sticky paint pic!!


----------



## BestGear

Second Last lot.....


----------



## BestGear

Last lot.....


----------



## Dave KG

ghost_walker said:


> don't forget the dave and sticky paint pic!!


Oh dear, that's gonna invoke some comments....


----------



## BestGear

Can we steal this agenda for the next meeting?

http://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=84614

Or do I need to visit Slough?!?


----------



## dumpvalve

cheers for a great day cant wait for the next meet thanks again for all the great info


----------



## spitfire

Thanks to Iain, David and Dave. Picked up some good rotary tips today Dave, thanks! Have a safe journey tomorrow on the scenic route Also, got to mention Alan for some Z goodies. Cheers m8:thumb: Hope to see you all again soon:wave:


----------



## Silva1

spitfire said:


> Thanks to Iain, David and Dave. Picked up some good rotary tips today Dave, thanks! Have a safe journey tomorrow on the scenic route Also, got to mention Alan for some Z goodies. Cheers m8:thumb: Hope to see you all again soon:wave:


Dont forget kevin for letting us use his car 
But I didnt see my burger king 

Many thanks to Iain,for letting us use his place again, David G for the goodies and the run up :thumb: and Dave KG for the tips  :thumb:

My few moments of fame > excuse the bad quality, used my s**ty digi cam


----------



## mkv

Great day, great to meet everyone, excellent rotary display by Dave. 
Many thanks to everyone who made it possible.


----------



## kev999

sorry couldnt make it folks, pager went off at 10.15 and didint get home till bout 2.45,maybe next time .


----------



## Alan W

andyboygsi said:


> yea i too had a good day, will get my copious amounts of piccies up later, i had a job to goto after it so im knackered now
> 
> andy


Hey Andy,

Where are those photos? You can't still be knackered! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## M4D YN

andy is lazy


----------



## Silva1

Hopefully be up by the end of the week


----------



## Br1an_g

good to meet a few of you guys. the orbital demo by Dave was excellent. i may even have to give it a go.
wish i could have stayed to see the finished item but duty called (had to pick up my daughter..)


----------



## Audio Advice

*Glad you all enjoyed it*

Well folks - another sucessful meet. Everyone seemed to quite enjoy it. Thanks to all who attended.

I am happy to use the workshop again for future meets if that's the general concensus. Just let me know

As previously mentioned why not have a Show & Shine with two independant judges? We could make it £5 - £10 entry with entry money going to a local childrens charity etc;. Could even categorise the classes with 'daily drivers' and 'weekend / show cars' just to keep things fair. Just an idea :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi

Iain S said:


> Well folks - another sucessful meet. Everyone seemed to quite enjoy it. Thanks to all who attended.
> 
> I am happy to use the workshop again for future meets if that's the general concensus. Just let me know
> 
> As previously mentioned why not have a Show & Shine with two independant judges? We could make it £5 - £10 entry with entry money going to a local childrens charity etc;. Could even categorise the classes with 'daily drivers' and 'weekend / show cars' just to keep things fair. Just an idea :thumb:


ure keen...

no pics yet will get them up later 2night


----------



## ghost_walker

Iain what was the track playing in the golf? the one the lassie was singing about being confused?

meant to ask but was a little deaf at that point


----------



## dumpvalve

sounds a good idea for a show/shine i am up for that


----------



## ghost_walker

damn it!! no!! no show and shine!! 

it'll mean a visit to chemical guys to buy products!!

:thumb: :lol:


----------



## M4D YN

hey,hey guys,good day out and big thanks to the host ian-s of audio advice glasgow :thumb: and dave kg for taking time out to come down and tips,oh and some duragloss :thumb: nice talking to you ian and look forward to the nxt event  nice to meet the guys i no :wave: and to meet new ones


----------

